# Heeere's Pippin, my AMAR foster



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

I think I won the foster lottery.:aktion033: Boy, did I get a winner.:good post - perfect Pippin is as sweet as can be, very easy going, loveable and Tyler is getting along with him. :chili::chili:As I write this they're both hanging out together on the couch in the home office. Someone is going to get a total cuddlebug who also likes to do zoomies and play fetch. I love this boy. And now for the pix (of course). 
This was in the car after we picked him up.


Hi everyone. It's me Pippin. I'm a pip alright!


Tyler's commentary on having a brother, even temporarily. They're actually getting along great.


Will I find a furever home? Sure hope so. If you or anyone you know is interested in adopting Pippin please visit American Maltese Association Rescue and fill out their adoption questionnaire. He's here in the Northeast...NYC.


----------



## pippersmom (May 21, 2012)

Awwwwww he's adorable. I wouldn't be able to give him up.


----------



## Mindi's mom (Aug 24, 2010)

Aww, he is adorable! I hope he gets his new furever home soon.


----------



## Trisha (Aug 8, 2014)

Oh he's a cutie! Someone would be lucky to get him! Hope he finds a forever home soon, but in the meantime I'm sure he's loving his home with Tyler!!


----------



## Pooh's mommy (Aug 31, 2014)

He is adorable. So happy to hear that things are going great. This is a special thing that you are doing for him  So sweet of you!!! Tyler, you put that tongue back in your mouth and be a nice brother and show him a super time... LOL


----------



## littlefluffbabies (Apr 17, 2013)

He is adorable! What a handsome happy boy! ❤❤❤ I would not be able to let him go. I haveno doubt that he will find his perfect furever home very quickly


----------



## wkomorow (Aug 26, 2011)

I am so glad they are getting along so well. Pippin is adorable, what a smile.


----------



## mss (Mar 1, 2006)

Wonderful!  :wub:


----------



## Kathleen (Aug 4, 2011)

So cute!
That is great that they are getting along well already! :chili:


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

pippersmom said:


> Awwwwww he's adorable. I wouldn't be able to give him up.


Kathy - I know it will be hard. He's already worked his way into our hearts but you have to give them up to make a place for another. Love the name Pip for him and he knows it so well!


Mindi's mom said:


> Aww, he is adorable! I hope he gets his new furever home soon.


Thanks so much, Camille. I hope so too.


Trisha said:


> Oh he's a cutie! Someone would be lucky to get him! Hope he finds a forever home soon, but in the meantime I'm sure he's loving his home with Tyler!!


I think he's pretty happy here. 


Pooh's mommy said:


> He is adorable. So happy to hear that things are going great. This is a special thing that you are doing for him  So sweet of you!!! Tyler, you put that tongue back in your mouth and be a nice brother and show him a super time... LOL


Thanks, Cindy. Am very glad I decided to foster. A little out of my comfort zone but we seem to be adapting.


littlefluffbabies said:


> He is adorable! What a handsome happy boy! ❤❤❤ I would not be able to let him go. I haveno doubt that he will find his perfect furever home very quickly


Thanks!! Yes is totally adorable. Right now both boys are just hanging out with me. 


wkomorow said:


> I am so glad they are getting along so well. Pippin is adorable, what a smile.


Walter -- you sure you don't want a buddy for Lucky? :innocent: I think they'd be good together. He was mainly owned by a guy for some time so easily likes men as much, or more than, women. Just sayin'. :HistericalSmiley:


mss said:


> Wonderful!  :wub:


I agree. :thumbsup:


Kathleen said:


> So cute!
> That is great that they are getting along well already! :chili:


That was my biggest fear, that Tyler would be jealous but he seems to be coping.


----------



## kilodzul (Oct 7, 2013)

How cute. He couldn't get more loving foster home, I'm sure he'll be very happy with you until he will find his own forever home.


----------



## Chardy (Oct 30, 2008)

I think this is so wonderful of you Sue... I don't think I could ever do it because I would end up with every rescue I fostered-- I just knew sweet adorable Tyler would be a perfect friend! I know this has to make you feel so good!!


----------



## lydiatug (Feb 21, 2012)

Yay, he's adorable!!!


----------



## Lou's Mom (Apr 8, 2014)

What a cutie pie! I'm with Carol, I couldn't do it either, I'd never be able to give one up! Glad things are working well between the two of them!


----------



## SammieMom (Nov 13, 2010)

Ahhh he is so sweet Sue and Tyler gets a buddy. Thank you for helping this little guy. Good luck!!


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

When I fostered Oliver a couple of years ago, I was amazed at how welcoming the girls were to him. They seemed to know that we needed to help him. Fluffs have great instincts.

I saw the adoption info go up on FB yesterday and hope that Pip finds his forever home really soon. The longer he's with you, the more attached you'll become, and then you'll begin to think about adopting him yourself, Sue. I'm a horrible foster because I want to keep them all.

So proud of you for taking this on, gf. :thumbsup::aktion033::aktion033:


----------



## Bailey&Me (Mar 8, 2010)

He is so cute! Sue, I think it's great you are fostering! I know you'll find him a wonderful forever home soon.


----------



## lydiatug (Feb 21, 2012)

I just told hubby yesterday, that if I ever fostered we'd have a houseful!



Lacie's Mom said:


> When I fostered Oliver a couple of years ago, I was amazed at how welcoming the girls were to him. They seemed to know that we needed to help him. Fluffs have great instincts.
> 
> I saw the adoption info go up on FB yesterday and hope that Pip finds his forever home really soon. The longer he's with you, the more attached you'll become, and then you'll begin to think about adopting him yourself, Sue. I'm a horrible foster because I want to keep them all.
> 
> So proud of you for taking this on, gf. :thumbsup::aktion033::aktion033:


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

kilodzul said:


> How cute. He couldn't get more loving foster home, I'm sure he'll be very happy with you until he will find his own forever home.


Thanks so much, Julia. He has fit in here seamlessly. He's such a good boy.:wub:


Chardy said:


> I think this is so wonderful of you Sue... I don't think I could ever do it because I would end up with every rescue I fostered-- I just knew sweet adorable Tyler would be a perfect friend! I know this has to make you feel so good!!


Carol - you hit the nail on the head. I feel wonderful. Love taking care of him until we find the perfect (or close to perfect) home. He deserves a wonderful family.


lydiatug said:


> Yay, he's adorable!!!


Thanks, Lydia.


Lou's Mom said:


> What a cutie pie! I'm with Carol, I couldn't do it either, I'd never be able to give one up! Glad things are working well between the two of them!


Donna - I think it will be very hard but I'm committed. Or maybe I should e committed. :HistericalSmiley:


SammieMom said:


> Ahhh he is so sweet Sue and Tyler gets a buddy. Thank you for helping this little guy. Good luck!!


Thanks so much, Kandis.


Lacie's Mom said:


> When I fostered Oliver a couple of years ago, I was amazed at how welcoming the girls were to him. They seemed to know that we needed to help him. Fluffs have great instincts.
> 
> I saw the adoption info go up on FB yesterday and hope that Pip finds his forever home really soon. The longer he's with you, the more attached you'll become, and then you'll begin to think about adopting him yourself, Sue. I'm a horrible foster because I want to keep them all.
> 
> So proud of you for taking this on, gf. :thumbsup::aktion033::aktion033:


Lynn, we've gotten quite a few applications for him but there are some things that don't match up enough. He really needs someone to be around quite a bit and he is wee wee pad trained perfectly so needs someone who will go with that as well as his walks outside. I believe we'll have him til after New Years. I don't want anyone getting him as a Christmas impulse and things are often chaotic in people's homes during the holidays so not the best time to intro him to the household routine. I don't mind at all.


Bailey&Me said:


> He is so cute! Sue, I think it's great you are fostering! I know you'll find him a wonderful forever home soon.


Thanks so much, Nida. I've always wanted to do it but didn't think I could and then took the plunge and so happy I did.The rescues need more fosters to save more lives. People on FB always say "someone" has to get him. Well there have to be more someone's.


lydiatug said:


> I just told hubby yesterday, that if I ever fostered we'd have a houseful!


LOL - Lydia, I think my DH wonders if I had that as a motive but I really don't. However we are both crazy about Pip. Easiest, smartest, sweetest dog I've ever known.


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

Sue I'm just seeing you got your foster:wub: oh my gosh Pippin is adorable, how does Tyler do with him?
I know I couldn't foster fluffs, we fall in love and then get our hearts broke, when we were young we fostered kids from 3rd world countries, they all came to the USA very ill. Saying goodbye after months of caring for them just broke our hearts


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Matilda's mommy said:


> Sue I'm just seeing you got your foster:wub: oh my gosh Pippin is adorable, how does Tyler do with him?
> I know I couldn't foster fluffs, we fall in love and then get our hearts broke, when we were young we fostered kids from 3rd world countries, they all came to the USA very ill. Saying goodbye after months of caring for them just broke our hearts


Paula - I keep my eyes on the prize -- keep focused on giving up one foster to get another so more Maltese will be helped. It's going to be incredibly hard. I already love Pippin. He's so easy to love. And Tyler is definitely being won over by him. This morning the two of them had a blast chasing each other. Mr. Smarty Pants Pippin can jump up on furniture which Tyler doesn't so they'd run and he fly up on the bed. :w00t: Taunting poor Tyler and jump down and run around again. I think they are really compatible. I wish someone on SM was getting him. He's so amazing.


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

I'm hoping when Maddie comes Matilda will be like Tyler.
It must be fun watching them play:wub:
Pippin was meant to be with you, Jim and Tyler, when he gets his forever home I also hope someone on SM would adopt him:wub:


----------



## pammy4501 (Aug 8, 2007)

Now that is a happy smiling guy! It always amazes me that these sweet dogs end up in rescue. Thank goodness for Fosters!!


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

pammy4501 said:


> Now that is a happy smiling guy! It always amazes me that these sweet dogs end up in rescue. Thank goodness for Fosters!!


Pam - that he is. Happy and healthy and lovable. He was a surrender ( I was there for it) and I know he had a good life and wasn't abused so this kind of situations helped me as my first foster.


----------



## Inloveatfirstsight (Jan 1, 2015)

He is beautiful. I think we have spoken. Is he still available?


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Inloveatfirstsight said:


> He is beautiful. I think we have spoken. Is he still available?


Thanks so much. He is beautiful and sweet and fun and ADOPTED. :chili::chili: I let his new family know yesterday that they will be getting him and they are so happy and prepping for his arrival. They're picking him up this coming weekend. We'll miss him so much but know he will fit in perfectly. The family lost their Maltese about 5 weeks ago so this little boy will help bring joy to them. :chili::chili:


----------



## Inloveatfirstsight (Jan 1, 2015)

Congratulations! It is great that you found a good match for him. I am sure he will make them very happy and you and Tyler will miss him. It is really nice that there are excellent foster homes like yours. Thank-you.


----------



## jane and addison (Nov 1, 2012)

That is wonderful news. I know you will miss him but it sounds like someone else needed him more. Great job.


----------

